# Thumbs Up Update



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

After my friend, Joe's accident last Sunday with his crossbow, which almost tore his thumb off and ripped the bone in half and tore a tendon, he visited today with a cast on his left hand. I didn't broach the subject of hunting opening day of firearm deer season Saturday, November 15th, but he did.

He's all in!

I am supplying my Ruger Redhawk stoked with 270-grain Speer Gold Dots, which is actually quite manageable with one hand. Joe took a few shots from a rest and placed them in a 5 1/2-inch bull's eye. If the gun must be maneuvered, it'll be much easier than a long gun for a one-hander. Since his blind requires nothing over 75 yards, he should be in business.

Sure was good to see him at it again.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We all wish him luck on his hunt, thanks for the update.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glad to hear hes well enough to go out hunting

tell him good luck an give him a big thumbs up from all of us here


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope he regains full use of his thumb. Way to go in coming up with a solution for him to still go hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that he's doing better and will participate in opening the season. Tell him to watch out for Boris........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the good words, everyone!

I think he's feeling better already. What better use for a "hand" gun?

I'll be toting my custom TC JDJ .45-70 pistol handloaded with tipped Barnes 300-grain SOCOM deer busters so we'll both have portable sledge hammers on hand. Or, is it "in hand?"

Can't wait!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Back in the saddle. Just goes to show, those old guys is tough.....and tenacious. :smiley-weighlifter: .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I must have missed this original post, so sorry for your friends accident and glad to hear he is back at it. I wish him all the luck in being successful.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good news best of luck to the both of you


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Where there's a will...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's good to hear Glen.

Where there's not a will... there are usually three family members and their lawyers.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for giving him a hand Glen... Glad to hear all is well.


----------

